# Question from a desperate owner



## Saskiam (Feb 20, 2013)

Goodevening everyone,

I am faced with a big problem. I am the very proud (and totally in love) owner of an adopted Akita. She came to us in October last year from the RSPCA and she is the love of my life. 

Quite suddenly and quick my partner has decided to end our relationship. Thus both myself and he are forced to move. He is going back to his parents who already have several pets. 

I myself are going to work abroad in Ireland. I start the third week of March but untill then I am going to be in Belgium with my family, where unfortunately all my siblings have a dog who doesn't do well with others. As I am going to be staying in a B&B paid from work I will not be able to take her with me untill end of March/beginning of April. 

Hence I am desperate. I do NOT want to return her to the RSPCA. I know kennels are widely available but we do not have the funds to put her in one for two months. I will however make a few calls around tomorrow to find a reasonably priced one. 

Does anyone know of any other solutions? A foster home for a short while or anything else that I have missed?

I love my dog with my heart and I do not want to see her returned to the RSPCA if I can avoid it. 

Any help is very appreciated.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Saskiam said:


> Goodevening everyone,
> 
> I am faced with a big problem. I am the very proud (and totally in love) owner of an adopted Akita. She came to us in October last year from the RSPCA and she is the love of my life.
> 
> ...


It may be worth you contacting the Akita rescues and welfare, they offer help and advice on ownership as well as rescue and rehome dogs, maybe there is something that they may be able to suggest if you explain the circumstances and that you really dont want to give her up.

Akita Rescue & Welfare Trust (ARW) UK | Adoption & Rehoming

The Japanese Akita Welfare Trust | UK Akita Rescue - The Japanese Akita Welfare Trust

It may be a long shot but you have nothing to lose maybe in asking if they can suggest anything.


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

you have concern with some dog expert which will really help him to find a reasonable price accommodation for your pet.


----------

